# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Καρδέρινες balcanica 2015

## kostaskirki

Ηρθε και η δικια μας σειρα σιγα σιγα!!
Ζευγαρι πρωτο με το πρωτο και σημερινο αυγο!



Ζευγαρι δευτερο με το τεταρτο αυγο!
Δεν διακρινεται καθαρα βεβαια η καρδερινα που κλωσαει!



Και σιγα σιγα σημερα ξεκινησε και τριτο ζευγαρι να φτιαχνει φωλια!
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αντε αντε με το καλό να πάνε όλα καλά και να έχετε γεμάτες φωλιές απο γέρους νεοσσους!!
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους !!
 :winky:  :Happy0159:

----------


## wild15

Kαλη συνεχεια με γερα πουλακια!!!!

----------


## stam64

Μπράβο Κωστή, καλή συνέχεια να έχεις φίλε ! !

----------


## ninos

Καλή συνέχεια και καλή εκκόλαψη !!!

----------


## jimk1

Καλη αρχη και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Κωστα !!! να πανε ολα καλα και με ομορφες συγκινησεις !

----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο σου πολυ ωραια κωστα,καλη συνεχεια και πολυ τυχη σε ολους μας!ειχες και μια γραβατουλα εαν δεν κανω λαθος???την εβαλες φετος???

----------


## kostaskirki

> μπραβο σου πολυ ωραια κωστα,καλη συνεχεια και πολυ τυχη σε ολους μας!ειχες και μια γραβατουλα εαν δεν κανω λαθος???την εβαλες φετος???


Ναι Κωστα την εβαλα και μαζι και το παιδι της ,αρσενικος!
Ακομα ομως δεν εχω παρει φωλιες απο αυτα τα ζευγαρια!
Αναμενω ομως...

----------


## kostas karderines

Με το καλο Κώστα! Που θα πάει θα έρθει και η ωρα τους!

----------


## kostaskirki

Τα πρώτα για το 2015!

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο κωστα! Καλή συνέχεια και με το επόμενο αυγουλακι!

----------


## johnrider

Καλή συνέχεια ::

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια και καλοκλαρωτα Κωστα !!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι !

----------


## stam64

καλοκλάρωτα φίλε!!

----------


## ninos

Γερά και δυνατά να είναι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άντε μπράβοοοο ...  :Happy0045: 
πωπωπω πολύ χάρηκα !!! Συγχαρητήρια , γερά να είναι !
Με το καλό στο κλαρί τα ζουζούνια !!!  :Youpi:

----------


## antoninio

..πολύ ωραία..μπράβο..καλη συνέχεια..

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν να ειναι γερα!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Πολύ καλή αρχή.. εύχομαι ακόμα καλύτερη συνέχεια..

----------


## johnakos32

Μακαρι να ακολουθησουν πολλα ακομα ! 
Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## gsklaven

Συγχαρητήρια και καλοκλάρωτα τα μικρά σου

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μπραβο Κωστα.ευχομαι να πανε πολύ καλα!

----------


## kostaskirki

Δεν έχω λόγια φέτος με αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν! 
Πέρσι από αυτό το ζευγάρι δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα και τώρα με το που βγήκαν τα πουλάκια από την φωλιά ο αρσενικός τα σακάτεψε!  Το ένα νεκρό και το άλλο χαροπαλευει δυστυχώς! 
Τι να πω!

----------


## amastro

Μαχαιριά στην καρδιά είναι αυτή η φωτογραφία Κώστα.
Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει το δεύτερο.

----------


## nikoslarisa

Κωστα δεν μπορω να δωσω εξήγηση,το μονο που θα σου πω είναι ότι λυπάμαι πολύ, επίσης θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι εμένα ο καναρας σκότωσε μικρο παιδι του 22 ημερών...(στις καρδερίνες το θεωρώ πλεον φυσιολογικο...αλλα στα καναρινιά δεν το περίμενα).καλη συνεχεία κ υπομονη ευχομαι!

----------


## kostas karderines

Ομολογώ ότι αυτό σε τέτοια έκταση τραυματισμό δεν το έχω ξαναδεί!ότι και να πω είναι λίγο! Πραγματικά Λυπάμαι!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα μενω με ανοιχτο το στομα .... ειναι φυσιολογικοτατο εκει εξω στο πραγματικο τους σπιτι ,στα πουλια που γεννηθηκαν σε αυτο ,να σκοτωνουν νεογεννητα για λογους γενετικης εκκαθαρισης ,αν βλεπουν κατι στραβο στη μορφη τους ή την αναπτυξη τους .Σε αυτη την ηλικια μπορει να συμβει μονο εγκαταλειψη νεοσσου στο ταισμα ,αν εχει σωματικη δυσμορφια παροτι εφτασε στην ηλικια εξοδου απο τη φωλια πχ σε στραβο ποδι .Αντε να το πεταξουν και εκτος .Στην εκτροφη σε μικρη ηλικια ή και μολις βγουνε ,εχουμε για ιδιες αιτιες ή και θεμα αλλοκοτης συμπεριφορας λογω πυρωματος σε νεογεννητα .Να σκοτωσουν πουλι σε αυτη την ηλικια δεν νομιζω να γινεται ουτε στη φυση 


.... εκτος αν η φυση τρελαθηκε

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημητρη μεχρι τωρα μονο το ειχα ακουσει για αυτην την ηλικια! Τωρα το εζησα κιολας! Τα μικρα παντως δεν ειχαν κατι στην αναπτυξη τους! Παντως τους εκανε μεγαλη ζημια ο ατιμος!

----------


## vasilis.a

κριμα φιλε μου.μηπως η θηλυκη ειναι παλι σε φωλια?καποιες φορες ετυχε να δω τον αρσενικο να χτυπαει τα μικρα σε τετοια ηλικια επειδη ζητουσαν επιμονα φαγητο,ενω παραλληλα ταιζε την θηλυκια στη φωλια.κατι σαν να του εσπαγε τα νευρα η να το εξωθησει να μαθει να τρωει μονο του.

----------


## johnakos32

Κωστα μηπως το μικρο κατα την διαρκεια της νυχτας εξαιτιας του σεισμου χτυπιοταν στα καγκελα προσπαθώντας να βγαλει το κεφαλι του εξω και εφτασε τον τραυματισμο στο σημειο αυτο ;
Εχω παθει παρομοια γεγονος με καρδερινας λογω σεισμου .

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Λυπάμαι για τα μικρά, εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## kostaskirki

> Κωστα μηπως το μικρο κατα την διαρκεια της νυχτας εξαιτιας του σεισμου χτυπιοταν στα καγκελα προσπαθώντας να βγαλει το κεφαλι του εξω και εφτασε τον τραυματισμο στο σημειο αυτο ;
> Εχω παθει παρομοια γεγονος με καρδερινας λογω σεισμου .


Γιαννη δεν το νομιζω! Το αποκλειω θα ελεγα γιατι φαινονται καθαρα η τσιμπιες στο κεφαλακι τους! Δεν ειναι απο χτυπημα στα καγκελα! 
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειδα και τον αρσενικο να τα τσιμπαει απλα εικασιες κανω!!

----------


## kostaskirki

> κριμα φιλε μου.μηπως η θηλυκη ειναι παλι σε φωλια?καποιες φορες ετυχε να δω τον αρσενικο να χτυπαει τα μικρα σε τετοια ηλικια επειδη ζητουσαν επιμονα φαγητο,ενω παραλληλα ταιζε την θηλυκια στη φωλια.κατι σαν να του εσπαγε τα νευρα η να το εξωθησει να μαθει να τρωει μονο του.


Οχι Βασιλη! Η θηλυκια δεν ειχε ξανακανει φωλια και δεν εδειχνε και τετοια διαθεση θα ελεγα!

----------


## vasilis.a

μακαρι να μην ξαναγινει φιλε μου και να σου πανε και σενα ολα καλα..

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι όλα καλά από εδώ και πέρα

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλησπερα! Να σας αναφερω πως το μικρο δεν τα καταφερε τελικα!!
Ειχε τσιμπιες μονο στο κεφαλι και σχεδον ολο του το κρανιο ηταν μια μώλωπα!
Συνεχιζουμε....!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

υπομονη Κωστα...τι άλλο να κανεις..θετικη σκεψη!

----------


## kostas salonika

Υπομονή ....

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Κωστα .Φετος το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ,ειναι να παρατηρουμε τα πουλια οσο μπορουμε περισσοτερο ,μην τυχον και καταλαβουμε καποιες απο τις κινησεις τους ,προλαβαινοντας καποια αλλη επωδυνη στη συνεχεια

----------


## tasos-mo

Κώστα όλοι μας φέτος είμαστε μάρτυρες περίεργων καταστάσεων. Οχι μόνο στα αγριοπουλια αλλά και στα καναρίνια. Υπομονή,εγω σκέφτομαι αν και έχει ακόμα λίγο καιρό να τα χωρίσω τα πουλιά για να μην ταλαιπωρούνται τζάμπα.Πολλα προβλήματα,οπως λες και σε δοκιμασμένα ζευγάρια.Σου εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## kostaskirki

Μετα τις πικρες και καποιες χαρες!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο κωστα να τα χαίρεσαι,με τοσες ατυχίες την εσωσες τελικά την παρτίδα!

----------


## jk21

καλοκλαρωτα !!!

----------


## ninos

τούμπανο τα μικρά  :Happy:  Μπράβο Κώστα

----------


## nikoslarisa

Κωσταααα μπραβοοοο φιλε..με το καλο ευχομαι!!!η ωρα της χαρας ηρθε!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Γιαννη δεν το νομιζω! Το αποκλειω θα ελεγα γιατι φαινονται καθαρα η τσιμπιες στο κεφαλακι τους! Δεν ειναι απο χτυπημα στα καγκελα! 
> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειδα και τον αρσενικο να τα τσιμπαει απλα εικασιες κανω!!


Γειά σου Κώστα.......θα ήθελα να μάθω την συνέχεια και τα συμπεράσματα από αυτό το απίστευτο περιστατικό. Το έβαλες πάλι αυτό το ζευγάρι??? εσύ τελικά σε τι συμπέρασμα έχεις καταλήξει????

----------


## kostaskirki

> Γειά σου Κώστα.......θα ήθελα να μάθω την συνέχεια και τα συμπεράσματα από αυτό το απίστευτο περιστατικό. Το έβαλες πάλι αυτό το ζευγάρι??? εσύ τελικά σε τι συμπέρασμα έχεις καταλήξει????


Καλησπερα Δημητρη! Σιγουρο συμπερασμα δεν εχω βγαλει! Αυτο που πιστευω ειναι απλα οτι εφαγε φλασια ο αρσενικος που λενε! Δεν καταληγω καπου αλλου!
Το ζευγαρι πηγε και σε αλλη γεννα αλλα μολις συμπληρωσε τα αυγα η θηλυκια ,εβγαλα τον αρσενικο απο μεσα χωρις καποιο αλλο προβλημα!
Ο αρσενικος οπως ειχα πει δεν μου ειχε δωσει καποια αρνητικα σημαδια!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Απίστευτο περιστατικό αυτό πραγματικά........το να τα ξεπουπουλιάσει μπορώ να το καταλάβω αλλά τέτοια επίθεση.....με τίποτα!!!!
Αυτά τα μικρά τα είχε τραυματίσει μόνο στο κεφάλι ή τα είχε ξεπουπουλιάσει και στο σώμα????

----------


## kostaskirki

Οχι Δημητρη! Δεν ειχαν πουθενα αλλου το παραμικρο!!
Μονο στο κεφαλι! !

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Οχι Δημητρη! Δεν ειχαν πουθενα αλλου το παραμικρο!!
> Μονο στο κεφαλι! !


Απίστευτο!!!!!!

----------

